# Crazy Tipster: REAL 65-70% winning rate - REAL 1.75-1.80 average odds



## Crazy (Mar 16, 2016)

Hi guys,
My name is Jean-Paul and I want to advertise my own predictions website.
In the last month/year, I got a winning rate of 65-70% with an average odds of 1.75-1.80.

Let's take a look:
https://crazytipster.wordpress.com/

If you have some advice or else please make a comment. I hope you enjoy my work and good luck!

Best regards,

Jean-Paul


----------



## Crazy (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi guys, FREE TIPS available for today!
https://crazytipster.wordpress.com/2016/03/25/free-betting-sports-picks-25032016/

PREMIUM TIPS AVAILABLE for JUST 1,00€ !!!


----------

